# Ice-cream based insulin breakthrough



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2011)

Scientists have developed a form of insulin delivery by incorporating tiny 'beads' of it within and ice-cream formula. The coldness of the ice-cream allows the beads to remain intact during passage through the stomach so the insulin can be absorbed through the intestine. No more needles! Unfortunately, the ice-cream based insulin is only currently available from one source, so supplies are expected to be severely limited until production can be increased.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 1, 2011)

(and some words to allow me to post).


----------



## ukjohn (Apr 1, 2011)

OK,  I admit I fell for it on the 1st April 

I wonder how many more will look, but not admit it 

John.


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 1, 2011)

HeHe I was confused shall we say John but got it before i posted!


----------



## Mark T (Apr 1, 2011)

You could re-post that on the facebook group for the forums so some of us can re-post it on our profiles for fun


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2011)

Mark T said:


> You could re-post that on the facebook group for the forums so some of us can re-post it on our profiles for fun



I posted it on the DUK FB page:

(if this works!) 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150148555626033&set=o.20583485166


----------



## Mark T (Apr 1, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I posted it on the DUK FB page:
> 
> (if this works!)
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150148555626033&set=o.20583485166


Liked and reposted   thanks!


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 1, 2011)

Ive already emailed the surgery to get it put on to my script 

The consultant is Mr Whippy. 

Rob


----------



## KateR (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh I wish!


----------



## Steff (Apr 1, 2011)

I was sceptical when i saw so many replies to an "in the news" thread


----------



## margie (Apr 1, 2011)

The title was far to close to a poem inspired by a Casualty episode, that it stood out straight away.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2011)

margie said:


> The title was far to close to a poem inspired by a Casualty episode, that it stood out straight away.



Hehe! I thought I might catch out a few of the newer members - can you believe it's over a year since I wrote that poem?


----------



## brads (Apr 2, 2011)

Heck, April Fools day was yesterday and I still looked!


----------

